# Recomendacion de libro sobre programación



## jorge garcia (Nov 2, 2006)

necesito saber que libro me recomiendan para programar pics.
necesito saber la lógica de programación


muchas gracias.


----------



## ELECTRONICA (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola...te recomiendo utilizar el libro <<Microcontroladores PIC. Diseño practico de aplicaciones>> de Jose Maria Usategui.


----------



## jorge garcia (Nov 2, 2006)

muchas gracias, tu crees que este libro me sirve como principiante que soy para adquirir la logica de programacion en assembler?


----------



## ELECTRONICA (Nov 2, 2006)

Estoy segura que si...Este libro explica claramante todo lo que necesitas saber de microcontroladores en general....puedes empezar por conseguir el que te digo que maneja la serie de PIC 16F8x...espero que te sirva...


----------



## hugaracho (Nov 3, 2006)

Microcontroladores PIC, La solución en un Chip.

J.M. Angulo Usategui
E. Martín Cuenca
I. Angulo Martinez.
Editorial Paraninformación


----------



## Turkito (Nov 3, 2006)

De verdad que si ! ese libro es muy bueno para principiantes!!!, el de J.M.Angulo Usategui


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 4, 2006)

Estoy interesando en aprender a programar en lenguaje ensamblador, si alguien conoce algun libro o un sitio en internet en español donde pueda encontrar información o si desea ayudarme personalmente lo agradecere.

Suerte y feliz aprendizaje.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 4, 2006)

Para aprender ensamblador de alguna linea específica de microcontroladores (hay para todos los gustos y colores) te recomiendo con experiencia los siguientes libros en castellano:

MOTOROLA 68HC11
Microcontrolador MC68HC11: Fundamentos, recursos y programación
Grupo J&J
Editor: Microbótica, S.L 
descargalo gratis de aqui: http://www.iearobotics.com/proyectos/libro6811/libro6811.html

INTEL O ATMEL FAMILIA 51
Introducción a los Microcontroladores 8X51 8X52: Hardware, software, aplicaciones
José Adolfo González Vazquez
Editorial McGRAW HILL

MICROCHIP PICs, los clásicos y ya recomendados:
Microcontroladores PIC: Diseño práctico y aplicaciones 16F84
Microcontroladores PIC: Diseño práctico y aplicaciones 16F87X
ambos de José Mª Angulo Usategui

He usado los tres y puedo afirmar q son muy didácticos y sencillos, y todos tienen una introducción a los microcontroladores en generál.
También puedes usar las hojas de datos, descripción de hardaware, etc de cualquier microcontrolador que desees aprender a programar, esto es mas fasil porque siempre estan disponibles y gratis en la página de su respectivo fabricante, lo malo q estan siempre en Ingles.

Espero q estos datos te sirvan de algo.
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 5, 2006)

Muy buen dato, chauuuuuu


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 5, 2006)

Gracias Braulio, con eso tengo para entretenerme un buen rato.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 9, 2006)

De nada muchachos, sigamos ayudándonos los unos a los otros y los otros a los unos como este foro nos ha ayudado. Salu2:
BRAULIO


----------

